# Water Question



## Flutter (Jan 20, 2009)

So... Water bottles?

Can somebody show my a picture of what kind of water bottle to use?
Is it okay to use the rabbit water bottles?
Or should i just use a bowl?
Help?


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I'd suggest you a bowl. Hedgehog's neck aren't made to articulate like roddent who use a bottle. Also, many hedgehog would just bite the bottle instead of drinking. When I switched Litchi from bottle to bowl, it was incredible how she drank.


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

This is an on-going debate with no real answer (like best food or best type of cage). I personally use bowls. Type in "water bowl" (or something to that affect) in the search area at the top right of the page here and check out all the posts. There's a lot of good opinions for both options.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

I have both and while my hedgies seem to use the bowl the most they will use the bottle on occasion. Both hedgies were on bottles from the breeder so maybe it is a comfort thing. Or maybe they just like the loud noise it makes. Water consumption goes way up if you use a bowl and more water is more healthy.


----------



## Flutter (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks for the answers 
Water bowl it is!


----------

